# Finally some good news about MGM



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/08/10/spyglass-mgm/


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Great News... I need me some Bond, James Bond... on a regular basis!


----------



## dalejamin (May 19, 2010)

Thank God! I was especially concerned about Bond franchise. Jeez, MGM really fudged things up!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Great News... I need me some Bond, James Bond... on a regular basis!


No doubt, to have Bond - who has escaped countless perils and villains in over 20 movies - killed off by corporate mis-management and debt would be the worst kind of irony.

I've actually been expecting to read that they've sold the rights to the Bond franchise in order to recover (somewhat), I'm not sure what other properties they own that would be worth anywhere near as much as Bond.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> No doubt, to have Bond - who has escaped countless perils and villains in over 20 movies - killed off by corporate mis-management and debt would be the worst kind of irony.
> 
> I've actually been expecting to read that they've sold the rights to the Bond franchise in order to recover (somewhat), I'm not sure what other properties they own that would be worth anywhere near as much as Bond.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MGM#Material_owned_by_MGM

Thats a start but you're right, Bond alone would have saved the company.


----------

